# B.B. King



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

Just got back from seeing B.B. King perform at the Orpheum in Vancouver. Great show. He sure knows how to work a crowd. Glad I finally got to see him live. Now I can say that I've seen B.B. King, Buddy Guy, Eric Clapton and Stevie Ray Vaughan live. If only there was a way to see Hendrix then my life would be complete. Awesome shows. :bow:


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Love to check out BB whenever I can. Seen him 4 times now. Always a great show.


----------



## Jim Jones (Sep 18, 2006)

He has an amazing presence doesn't he! It's like hanging out with the world's coolest grandpa. He's real gentleman and someone who you feel is genuinely tickled pink that you came to his show.

Oh, and that hummingbird vibrato! :smile:

Jim


----------



## The Nazz Are Blue (May 12, 2006)

I get to see him for the second time this Friday! I'm so excited. The first time I saw him (last year) was unreal. Even at 80 he puts on an amazing show.


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

Jim Jones said:


> He has an amazing presence doesn't he! It's like hanging out with the world's coolest grandpa. He's real gentleman and someone who you feel is genuinely tickled pink that you came to his show.
> 
> Oh, and that hummingbird vibrato! :smile:
> 
> Jim


I think you hit the nail right on the head there. It was great to him finally.:banana:


----------



## bassman blue (Feb 24, 2006)

yes, great to see him last night. who was the bassist??? :confused-smiley-010 i couldn't hear his name when introduced, nor could i really see the equipment being used....


----------



## Marnacious (Dec 30, 2005)

BB is......... King :bow:


----------



## GuitaristZ (Jan 26, 2007)

Until this thread...I thought B.B. King was dead  

or is he that blind guy? no wait, that's whats his name...Ray Charles?

Ray Charles + BB King = Major Confusion


this is very disturbing.


For a while, I thought the guy on my rice packages was BB King...

















SEE THE RESEMBLANCE!!!

but I later found out hes really uncle ben.


and then there is









breakfast foods can be your secret friends...they talk to you in your sleep...


----------



## GuitaristZ (Jan 26, 2007)

just checked tickets for his show in Calgary...its like 95$  


I could buy a guitar pedal for that much...I don't think I will be going. Ill stick to my breakfast foods.


----------



## SkunkWorks (Apr 12, 2007)

Went and saw him last night at the Edmonton Jubilee... best 80 bucks I've ever spent (GuitaristZ... screw the pedal, you can get one of those any time... but it's probably sold out anyway). Was sad to hear one of his band members had passed away the day before. It was funny at the end when he said he's noticed himself being billed lately as "B.B. King's last tour" to which he replies to the crowd he's worried that y'all maybe know something he doesn't!

Great guy. You could feel the love...
'nuff said.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

That was James Toney, his keyboard player. For many years. Take the Skunks advise, go see BB before it's too late. You will not regret it.


----------



## bassman blue (Feb 24, 2006)

i agree, you can't put a dollar value on seeing bb king. he's one of a kind. sad to hear about his keyboard player, man that's unexpected, he was rockin hard in vancouver a few days earlier...


----------

